

Rangesh Wants To work on Cloud Tech..Hire Me Oxygen Cloud - rangesh
http://ec2-46-137-230-86.ap-southeast-1.compute.amazonaws.com/

======
jameswyse
Well I'm sold! I think you can expect at least 15 job offers by the end of the
day.

~~~
rangesh
Hope for the best :/

------
captn3m0
This is hilarious.

